# Ice on Ice for Tear Staining?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am trying the Ice on Ice as so many of you have recommended it. I didn't get the concentrate as I wanted to try it before buying so much of it. I like it a lot but I have a question. On the back of the bottle (under the Caution section) it says to apply with a Q-tip under the eyes to help prevent tear staining. Has anyone tried this for tear of saliva staining?

I have to say I like this product much better than the Coat Handler product. It seems to make her coat shine more and look not so frizzy.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually I just bought Ice on Ice Leave in Detangler and Finishing Spray. I have been using it now for 3 days when I comb Rudy. I prefer the product called "The Stuff" much better. I saw the info about applying with a q-tip near the eye area. I think it's supposed to act as a protective barrier repelling tear staining and tear goop. I clean Rudy's eye area with a cotton ball moistened with Bio True contact solution.

(The Stuff 16oz Conditioner & Detangler)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Actually I just bought Ice on Ice Leave in Detangler and Finishing Spray. I have been using it now for 3 days when I comb Rudy. I prefer the product called "The Stuff" much better. I saw the info about applying with a q-tip near the eye area. I think it's supposed to act as a protective barrier repelling tear staining and tear goop. I clean Rudy's eye area with a cotton ball moistened with Bio True contact solution.
> 
> (The Stuff 16oz Conditioner & Detangler)


I have "The Stuff" too. It's a bit cheaper than Ice on Ice, but I find the very strong perfume-y smell objectionable. I don't need to cover up the smell of my clean dogs.  Otherwise, I don't see much difference between them.

And I agree, if it works for staining (I haven't even tried) it's because it can keep "eye goop" from accumulating on the treated hair.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Lisa and Karen. I'm going to check out The Stuff, but if it's really perfumey I might not care for it. I like a little scent but not a whole lot. The groomer once around Christmas time used something on her that smelled like spiced cinnamon and it was almost overwhelming! She smelled like a scented candle!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We've been happy with this anti-tear stain product:

http://vetclassics.com/index.php?pa..._new.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> We've been happy with this anti-tear stain product:
> 
> http://vetclassics.com/index.php?pa..._new.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


Thanks for the link. I'll take a look at it. Willow is on Proviable DC and I do feel that the staining is better. She gets more of the saliva stain the the tear stain. I'm still uncertain, however, if what I'm seeing is just new growth that hasn't been stained yet. The older stains look lighter though.


----------

